
Uzbekistan offering $3k to tourists infected with the coronavirus - elsewhen
https://www.insider.com/uzbekistan-travelers-3000-dollars-coronavirus-2020-6
======
BenjiWiebe
This title should be updated. I clicked because I interpreted it as I could
make $3k by getting the coronavirus and then traveling to Uzbekistan, like a
government-funded covid party.

